# Aperture 4: Anyone have any thoughts/info. on when and/or if it's coming?



## DarkKnightNine (Apr 28, 2012)

Although LR is a great piece of software I still prefer Aperture's interface and brushes over Adobe's. I would love to know if Apple is planning to continue upgrading it or if we've seen the last of it as it seems Apple is transitioning into a consumer electronics company.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Apr 28, 2012)

I, too, prefer the Aperture UI (although I use DxO for RAW conversions, I use Aperture for library management). I have no doubt that there will be an Aperture 4. The release of FCP X is consistent with Apple continuing to serve the pro segment. As for when, Apple seems to be even more tightlipped then Canon about future releases. Still they usually are roughly in sync with LR, so I speculate we'll see a new version sometime this year.


----------



## keithfullermusic (Apr 28, 2012)

I would love to see an update. Aperture 3 is super buggy in Lion, and it's not just me who says this. I'm amazed that apple makes the computer, the os, and the software, but it still has issues.

Other than that, they really need to improve noise reduction, allow you to apply multiple edits to a single brush, and gradients, and lens profiles like Lightroom.

I've used both, and I prefer Aperture's interface, but they need to get in line with Lightroom or I'm pretty sure Aperture will just become a memory.


----------



## DarkKnightNine (Apr 29, 2012)

neuroanatomist said:


> I, too, prefer the Aperture UI (although I use DxO for RAW conversions, I use Aperture for library management). I have no doubt that there will be an Aperture 4. The release of FCP X is consistent with Apple continuing to serve the pro segment. As for when, Apple seems to be even more tightlipped then Canon about future releases. Still they usually are roughly in sync with LR, so I speculate we'll see a new version sometime this year.



We can only hope right?
I love Aperture but it has seemed to have fallen behind LR with things everyday pros really need like lens profiles. Still Aperture's ease of use and elegant UI cannot be beat. I just hope Apple values it as much as we do.


----------

